# Hydroconquest parts (for 41mm auto)....



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello!

Does anyone know the part number and price of the 21mm rubber strap for the Hydroconquest (chrono)? I am looking into getting one for my new 41mm auto version, but I cannot find the part number or price anywhere. I know there are some people that have fitted that strap to this watch....

Also, does Longines make/sell half-links for the stock 21mm bracelet? I find the "adjustment" holes on the clasp a little lacking for any useful adjustments--there are only three and they are way too close together to really make a difference. I am basically inbetween links--if I remove one more it's a little too tight, but as it is, it's a little too loose--so, I think a half-link would make the perfect fit.

Thanks!


----------



## johnnyguitar (May 20, 2009)

Same here - I'd like to put a half link into my Hydroconquest bracelet, but I don't think they are available. Looking at the shape of a bracelet link, it doesn't look like they would make a matching half link, but the link that joins the bracelet to the clasp at either end would probably do the job - if they were available.


----------



## Gadget21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, I think the part number is L639124409, not sure of price. It certainly fits the watch nicely and I think it feels better than the steel bracelet imho. You need to be careful with sizing though as the bracelet will need to be cut as there is no room for excessive strap due to the way the deployant buckle is attached, unless of course you have massive wrists (best to get it done at an AD me thinks). The only problem with the strap would be the actual catch on the deployant buckle being a bit hard to open at times, (I've heard others mention it as well) it doesn't have the push button release of my Speedy or even my Seiko Map Metre which is a shame.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

johnnyguitar said:


> Same here - I'd like to put a half link into my Hydroconquest bracelet, but I don't think they are available. Looking at the shape of a bracelet link, it doesn't look like they would make a matching half link, but the link that joins the bracelet to the clasp at either end would probably do the job - if they were available.


I emailed Longines and they said that they do not make half links. Oh well, I just have to wear it a little loose.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Gadget21 said:


> Hi, I think the part number is L639124409, not sure of price. It certainly fits the watch nicely and I think it feels better than the steel bracelet imho. You need to be careful with sizing though as the bracelet will need to be cut as there is no room for excessive strap due to the way the deployant buckle is attached, unless of course you have massive wrists (best to get it done at an AD me thinks). The only problem with the strap would be the actual catch on the deployant buckle being a bit hard to open at times, (I've heard others mention it as well) it doesn't have the push button release of my Speedy or even my Seiko Map Metre which is a shame.


Is this the rubber strap that is made for the auto-chrono version of the watch? I've seen some pics of that one on the "regular" version of the Hydroconquest and it looks like the rubber is a little thicker at the lug end than the watch lugs (due to the thicker case of the auto-chrono versus the plain auto). Hmmm...


----------



## ed-orange (Feb 24, 2009)

I had the same problem with the not fitting bracelet and also wanted to have a half link for the steel bracelet. I indeed got the same answer from longines, that there are no half links available. 
BUT I have read in a big german watch forum, that you can use the half link from the Longines Conquest watch (L 3.658.4.56.6).
The half link has the following part number: _L688126356

_It only fits with the 41mm Hydroconquest (not for the 39mm because its 21mm wide).

I bought the half link in Germany for 9,80 EUR.

Here are pics of the half link on my Longines Hydroconquest:


----------



## Gadget21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Should be for the auto chrono, its the reference number I got from an email the service centre sent me. I will confirm it when I receive my watch back......


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

ed-orange said:


> I had the same problem with the not fitting bracelet and also wanted to have a half link for the steel bracelet. I indeed got the same answer from longines, that there are no half links available.
> BUT I have read in a big german watch forum, that you can use the half link from the Longines Conquest watch (L 3.658.4.56.6).
> The half link has the following part number: _L688126356
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! :-!


----------



## Gadget21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gadget21 said:


> Hi, I think the part number is L639124409, not sure of price. It certainly fits the watch nicely and I think it feels better than the steel bracelet imho. You need to be careful with sizing though as the bracelet will need to be cut as there is no room for excessive strap due to the way the deployant buckle is attached, unless of course you have massive wrists (best to get it done at an AD me thinks). The only problem with the strap would be the actual catch on the deployant buckle being a bit hard to open at times, (I've heard others mention it as well) it doesn't have the push button release of my Speedy or even my Seiko Map Metre which is a shame.


 Now I have my watch back....the reference number for the band is L682 124 410, they gave the wrong on on my repair quote o|
It is for the 41mm Hydroconquest chrono with 21mm lugs.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Gadget21 said:


> Now I have my watch back....the reference number for the band is L682 124 410, they gave the wrong on on my repair quote o|
> It is for the 41mm Hydroconquest chrono with 21mm lugs.


Cool!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lets see some pics!!


----------



## Gadget21 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4443135438_85e1930fc8_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2690/4443135730_b7c461f37c_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2680/4443135986_f9d418f983_b.jpg

Got to love that beautiful caseback :-!. It has been running consistently at +2sec/day since comming back from the service, not too shabby IMHO, hopefully it will be as accurate after it settles in.

BTW I fitted a nice leather strap with deployant buckle on it, not a good look though with the size of the case, looks even thicker than it is :-(
Does anyone know if a leather band is available with the thick curved ends, I've seen them around but haven't found one in 21mm.....yet.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Where could i buy a replacement bezel for a 41mm hydroconquest?
Thanks


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

filmjuicer said:


> Is this the rubber strap that is made for the auto-chrono version of the watch? I've seen some pics of that one on the "regular" version of the Hydroconquest and it looks like the rubber is a little thicker at the lug end than the watch lugs (due to the thicker case of the auto-chrono versus the plain auto). Hmmm...


Hi Matt - It may just be designed that way so it meets the case/bezel. It looks great and in my opinion appears to be "made for it". You will not be disappointed! The rubber strap from is from the Chrono and fits beautifully. Here's mine...


----------



## Jamer (Mar 21, 2010)

Some great pictures and which rubber strap is that and how much? I would like to order one.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

It's the OEM strap, you'd have to ask your AD.


----------



## Doh2009 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I have the Hydroconquest Chrono with same proble adjusting the steel bracelet, so I contacted Longines Support center and the part numbers are as follow:

The 21mm rubber band part# L682124410
The diver deployment clasp part # L639124409

If you prefer a butterfly type deploymnet clasp part# L639124994 also fit for 19mm at buckle.

As metioned previously in previous email, they told me there is no semi link availble for Hydroconquest steel bracelet, however as mentioned by ed-orange, the part number for semi link suitable is L688126356, I also reconfirmed it with Longines service group.

Hope this help you guys.


----------



## Doh2009 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the same watch and contacted Sirtoli, they advised on andrea model strap with curved end, available in 21mm.


----------



## commiespy (Oct 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried a Hydroconquest on a black leather strap from Admiral L3.668 or L3.666? Really curious what that would look like.


----------

